# Horror portrait



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a project I'm working on right now. I used this prop on Halloween, but he wasn't quite finished. I still need to add fingers to the frame. Spookineer made the eye movement mechanism for me. You can see how they move in my Halloween '07 video. I'll be posting how-to's when he's finished.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

great work as usual. I envy your talents.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eeewww that is just freakin disturbing. Laurie you never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah that portrait is cool ..glad you finally finishing it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great work, as always. Nice and spooky.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool! Where can we see your video?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. You can see him in action here Halloween 07 :: Halloween video video by Lauriebeast - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid133.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q77/Lauriebeast/Halloween%2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@q77/Lauriebeast/Halloween%2007/VTS_01_1-1


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool! Any chance we could see the eye mechanism?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again you guys. Here's the link to the mechanism made for me by Spookineer http://spookineering.com/motoreyes.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this is too cool- i talk to spook and im almost ready to atemp the eyes


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that is an awesome portrait prop! I would be pretty freaked out to walk by that


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I am speechless, I just don't know what to say: Awsome prop, I would like to use this one. Thank You!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. This falls just short of disheartening and lands squarely on inspirational. Really, really nice.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so very much you guys. I promise I'll get that tutorial done as soon as I finish this dude. I'm workin on the fingers now and then I'll paint him up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your work is so great Laurie. Everything you do is so life/deathlike. What is Frankenstein on that allows him so much movement? Your place is just amazing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, scareme. Frankie has holes in the bottom of his plaster/Celluclay shoes which allows him to stand on his own as well as slide over a piece of rebar when out in the yard.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I just thought I'd post a little teaser pic. I hope to have him finished in the next week. Here you can see him all painted. The background was painted the same color as my walls, since that's where he'll be displayed. I've got the fingers painted and applied, but y'all will have to wait for those pics....too fragile to move it right now.


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow he looks real! nice job.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not quite sure what exactly it is about this guy that really freaks me out but he does. It must be the eyes even tho they don't look at you they somehow seem to be looking at you. Freaky LaurieB just freaky!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thats looking really creppy.....i lovin it!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

And here's another updated pic. The fingers are on and drying, that yellow sponge is holding that finger in place till it dries. Then I'll ad the broken plaster. I also added eyebrows because hubby got a haircut and brought me the clippings, lol.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo nice. I love it!


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful work! I look forward to seeing your How-To for this.

Your 2007 Haunt looked incredible...I especially loved your
_Bride of Frankenstein_ scene.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again all....here's a couple more detail pics. I just HAD to add nose hairs


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow  THAT IS GREAT-im just in awww, you and your work is amazing !


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks better than ever Laurie..
nose hairs.. haha gotta love it


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow that is looking incrediable, Laurie.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice..thats the one your sending me, right?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Looks great Lauriebeast!*

Looks great Lauriebeast!


----------

